# Uber GPS



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Only 9 blocks off on the pick up, now I see why some people get frustrated


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

I've found that in these instances, the app is actually correct but the CUSTOMER is messing with the app by moving the pin and ultimately get the location wrong. I found this by querying the customer at pick up in an indirect way. They ultimately admit that they di move the pin but couldn't get the address correct. Shame on Uber for lack of CUSTOMER training.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, I agree. Never thought of that. It was a pain in the ass but the pax was pretty cool about it


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

The Uber iPhone navigation is total crap as well. I recommend you use Waze or Google Maps on your personal cell phone for navigation. The iPhone nav will take you on some odd routes that are obviously much longer. The last time I relied on the iPhone nav it sent me on a 20 mile route to pick up someone 2 miles away. Haven't used it since.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Actually I only needed the GPS one time, I tried to stay close to home and I know main and side roads well. Of course last ride of night takes me 29 miles but that made my shift


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

I know the area I drive pretty well so I use my own routes to get to the passengers when the iphone nav looks wrong to me.
Once the passengers are in the car I use the iphone directions almost exclusively. If it is longer, oh well. Some passengers stare at the app on my dash and comment if I don't follow Uber's turn by turn directions. Never had anyone complain about my routes when following the nav...
Also, if a passenger has me go a different way than the nav, I do without protest. It is their ride and if they want to go the long way, who am I to stop them?

As an aside, I had a group of Uber employees a few weekends ago on an XL trip. They even complained about the app's directions and said they would have gone a different way if they had to choose a route. I was ok with the route because it was a 2x XL ride and they didn't care because they weren't paying the bill anyway...


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Drunk guy says to me you know where I'm going right, I said were there. He then says I must be drinking enough tonight lol


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> The Uber iPhone navigation is total crap as well. I recommend you use Waze or Google Maps on your personal cell phone for navigation. The iPhone nav will take you on some odd routes that are obviously much longer. The last time I relied on the iPhone nav it sent me on a 20 mile route to pick up someone 2 miles away. Haven't used it since.


POST # 4 / JAY2DRESQ: ...... In Maine they
say " Can't get THEYAH, from HEAYAH."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

marketmark said:


> I know the area I drive pretty well so I use my own routes to get to the passengers when the iphone nav looks wrong to me.
> Once the passengers are in the car I use the iphone directions almost exclusively. If it is longer, oh well. Some passengers stare at the app on my dash and comment if I don't follow Uber's turn by turn directions. Never had anyone complain about my routes when following the nav...
> Also, if a passenger has me go a different way than the nav, I do without protest. It is their ride and if they want to go the long way, who am I to stop them?
> 
> As an aside, I had a group of Uber employees a few weekends ago on an XL trip. They even complained about the app's directions and said they would have gone a different way if they had to choose a route. I was ok with the route because it was a 2x XL ride and they didn't care because they weren't paying the bill anyway...


POST # 6 / MARKETMARK: ..... Glad that your
$trateegery worked to better the bottom line.
Happy New Year from the Left Coast of FL.


----------

